# Hello good people



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

I am a husband and father of three kids. Our kids ages are between 10 - 4 years old. My and my wife have higher education from USA. Happy to become a member her and join you all. The reason for my joining because I want to a better spouse and fix my marriage. Looking forward to learn from you and interact with you all.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello and welcome 🙂


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome!!! 

So, what's going on with your marriage?


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Thank you!!

In short, after 11 years of trying to do my best to be a good husband that fully supports her and empowers her (great amount of sacrifices and deprivations that I did just for her and to be honest, she done too), she denied all of that and turned on me by saying lies about me to some people to destroy me over continued regular disagreements that I could not take anymore until we reach to a common ground. She used these lies as a ladder to claim some source of support and secure some income to move on with her life and take my kids with her. Take into account she is not fully qualified to take care of our kids as a mother because she had more than one incident where child protective services where involved. So, now I am trying to deal with her as I do not wish to go through a divorce with her (for number of reasons because I still love her and because of my kids) but get wrong things corrected and before that have a more eatable and better environment for our kids to grow in.

I care about having a health relation, so I wanted to involve someones like our parents in our disagreements to correct things and move on. Plus I am tired from living my life with her while still many things are not corrected in our marriage. But she does not want to work with me and a consular or who ever (like our parents) and correct things. After I reached to a point that I can not move another step until we fix things, I reached out to our parents and I do not think there is any think wrong with a partner trying to fix his/her marriage. She gave up in our marriage after that and told me that she does not care if there will be a divorce and worked on an escaping plan by immigrating herself and forget about her husband or family. 

As a human we can distinguish between wrong and right. She does not want to face me and talks about the wrong things that continued to occur from her side. And after ((((11)))) years I tried to involve our parents to fix, she started working on a scanning plan because she knows what she done through out these years were wrong.

Now, I am doing every effort to secure a better life for our kids. If she wants to comeback, face and fix things, I will be open to such thing off course. But if she continued her escape plan, then I am sorry I can not take it anymore as it is not fare for me. What else I could do or give!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If she will not go to counseling with you, maybe you would benefit from going by yourself at this time.

When she left, did you move to another country? It's not clear in what you wrote. How long ago did she leave? 

Have you spoken to an attorney yet to find out what you can do in regards to sharing custody of your children with her so they spend some time with you as well?

You sound very stressed, which is understandable under the circumstances. You need to take care of yourself right. What are you doing for help you handle this situation?


----------



## NotSureAnyMore1 (Dec 8, 2021)

When she did not agree to the idea of having our parents involved, I reached out to the parents and explained. They tried to help but she closed all doors. 

Off course not. 
Yes, I have reached out to an attorney. "There is a qualification issue already on the table".

I done the communications and shared the evidences to reveal the truth. Now, I am educating myself about how to deal with the situation and working on handling it legally.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You are in Saudi Arabia according to your flag. This makes a huge difference when it comes to divorce or separation and I wonder if your wife realises just how difficult a situation she’s in.
If she’s been telling lies about you to build up her case for divorce then you need to fight back. If you can get written or electronic evidence of her lies then do so immediately.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

@NotSureAnyMore1, Did you wife take the children when she left? Where are the children now? I'm not clear about whether she is in a different country than you or not. Are you living in Saudi Arabia or the USA?


----------

